# Paradigm Studio 60



## marlin (Dec 2, 2009)

Hello everyone
It's been a long time since I have been here. I am in the planning stages of rebuilding our theater. I visited our local Paradigm dealer to gather some info, check our prices etc. He demo'd the Monitor 7's for me, as this was in the budget I had given him,. They sounded really good compared to what I currently have. Then he asked if I wanted to hear the Studio 60's, just to compare what a high end speaker sounds like, and WOW! What a difference. 
Needless to say, I have increased the budget. The purchase will be some time later this summer, but now I can't wait.


----------



## whitey019 (Feb 2, 2013)

I did a similar thing about 2 years ago and came home with Studio 100s.


----------



## bkeeler10 (Mar 26, 2008)

Haha, bad idea to listen to something outside your budget!

Did you hear the Monitor 7 and the Studio 60 in the same room, roughly the same position? Just curious, I'm considering the Monitor 11, but I won't have the luxury of considering a higher budget to get to the Studios.


----------



## marlin (Dec 2, 2009)

I heard them both in the same room, on the same Anthem amp. The Studios are in the budget, a little more than I was planning on, but doable. Considering I haven't purchased home speakers in over 20 years, it's not like I wil be doing it again anytime soon, if ever.
Now to get the $6K price tag for the Paradigms and new Yamaha RX-A820 past the wife!:foottap: After all, it's only $2K more than we agreed on


----------

